

Funding my work on Drupal 8 - whit537
http://alex.vit-al.com/node/15

======
cakey
What's really cool, is it's the first time that gittip has demonstrated that
people can raise this level of money this quickly. The equivalent of ~$12k/yr
in only a few days. With those numbers it might become a legitimate
alternative to things like kick starter even for things that are more project
oriented.

------
clone1018
This really gets me excited, Gittip is turning out to be a GREAT platform for
supporting people. I'm hoping we can help Alex meet his goal to continue
developing Drupal full time.

